# ADA/Amano's aquarium on YouTube wooo wooo!!!



## oldwhitewood (18 Oct 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LO-XMkXlCv0

Feeding his altums!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yHDHfHVq-Tg
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GyqQMpPNLtA

The ADA Gallery in Niigata

This is personally for me a big thing, as I've never seen any footage of Amano or the ADA gallery, I knew eventually it would come on YouTube so it's a great thing really.


----------



## James Flexton (20 Oct 2007)

that was great neil thanks for sharing. one thing that made me laugh is i am paranoid about people tapping the glass on my tank. well mr amano was postitvly thumping his food container on the tank rim so i suppose it's not as much of a problem as i thought. it's great how the altums react it's like calling walkies to a dog! lol

thanks for that.
James


----------



## Ben_K (20 Oct 2007)

jimbooo said:
			
		

> ... mr amano was postitvly thumping his food container on the tank rim so i suppose it's not as much of a problem as i thought. it's great how the altums react it's like calling walkies to a dog!


Funny you say that James... if someone taps the glass on mine, I go mental. I cannot think of much worse to be honest. However, I used to tap the food container on the side table for the Tetras and Flying Fox in my 10Gal. They would know it was feeding time and would start moving nearer to the top awaiting the food! Suspiciously like a dog....   It was a controlled and gentle tap though and NEVER applied to their tank itself.


----------



## oldwhitewood (21 Oct 2007)

It wasn't really me who found it guys as somebody else had posted it but I'm just blown away. The sheer size and beauty of the tank has me in total awe.

On the tapping thing I think the bracing for the tank is made from steel so he is tapping on a steel frame with a plastic fish food container, I think he can get away with it! I wouldn't like to do it on my humble 60cm tank though


----------



## James Flexton (21 Oct 2007)

i'm trying to train my cardinals now in the same way just scaling down the tapping as my 100G is a puddle compared to that thing. fantastic isn't it.


----------



## oldwhitewood (22 Oct 2007)

It is, but the thing is the wood he has got and the layout he's done, I have never seen a nature aquarium on such a large scale which looks as good as this. There is one aquarium approaching this size I think in NAW book 3 there's a really long one, and in the NAW book proper there is a huge one toward the end, I think with congo tetras as I remember rightly.


----------

